# Hat dieses Schild bestand oder ist da jemand übereifrig?



## Zoidborg (14. Juli 2019)

Dieses wundervolle Schildchen durfte ich grade bei meiner abendlichen Tour erblicken.
Steht auf dem Weg hoch zum Bilstein am kanzelweg, wäre mir neu dass hier nicht gefahren werden darf?


----------



## aufgehts (14. Juli 2019)

Ein ,, möchte gerne,, Dorfscherriff.
Gab's bei uns auch...wir haben ihm dann einen netten Brief eingeworfen. Als ihm dann klar war, dass er nicht mehr incognito uns bei der Forstverwaltung abschätzen kann, war sofort Schluss. Der Kerl hatte diverse Hindernisse gebaut. Wir haben sie fotografiert und ihm angedroht es zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoidborg (14. Juli 2019)

Ja gut Hindernisse hab ich jetzt explizit nicht entdecken können, war nur länger nicht mehr dort oben. Der Weg besteht auf nem „rockgarden“ (eher Wanderweg auf dem Steine lose und verfestigt liegen) und matschig/erdigen Abschnitten.


----------



## skaster (18. Juli 2019)

Dieses Schild hat natürlich überhaupt keine rechtliche Bedeutung. Aber falls es dort ein NSG gibt, und das
Internet zeigt ja, dass dort eines ist, dann darf man natürlich nur auf den offiziellen Wegen fahren, andererseits kann es recht teuer werden.
Das NSG kann man im allgemeinen aber auch sehr gut an den offiziellen Schildern erkennen.


----------



## _BergamontRider (18. Juli 2019)

*Hey Freunde!
Ich komme aus Paderborn und wollte mal fragen ob  hier gute Hometrails sind, unsere sind zu kurz vieleicht gibt es ja noch was anderes*


----------

